# Do you hunt alone?



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I have only been hunting for a couple of years ... but yes I hunt alone sometimes. My boyfriend wasn't always able to take me so I go alone. I always have my cell phone in case of emergencies and always let someone know where I will be hunting.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I deer hunt alone frequently. Someone always knows where I am - I take my cell, but I enjoy being in the woods alone - and my family knows exactly what stand I will be in.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

I hunt alone pretty often. Like Jonell said, I take my phone and make sure somebody knows where I am going and when to expect me back. I also make sure I have an extra flashlight, just in case I need it. As long as you're careful, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

As long as you let someone know where you'll be get out there and enjoy all that nature has to offer. It is great to go alone and see just what you are capable of. Have fun doing what you love. At the age of 9 my dad left me setting on a log squirrel hunting for an hour. He knew where I was and I still remember to this day how big I thought I was to have a squirrel to show him when he walked back to get me. I still hunt with someone if I can but if not then I won't hesitste to go alone.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I usually hunt alone. I prefer it. I bring my phone and my husband knows the general area I am in. I sometimes bring pepper spray also.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, CO backcountry for hiking, backpacking, scouting and elk hunting.

For my family's piece of mind, I got a SPOT device that can send 2 preset custom messages and has a button for sending an SOS (911) to a national response. Each message includes lat/long. I also pay the extra fee to use the Track feature that sends my current location ever 10 minutes. I am frequently in no cell coverage or little cell coverage. Even when your cell shows no bars, a text message sometimes gets out. The new SPOT Connect can work with your cell phone to let you send dynamic messages. The SPOT is transmit only, not receive.

I give my brother this information when I go:
County - search and rescue is by county in CO
location of car
location of camp is sent via SPOT device message, but I give a rough estimate before I leave
Date/Time I am leaving
Date/Time when I am expected back at my car
Panic time - this is the time to call for help. I set it 2-4 hours after my "when I am expected back at car."

One downside of the SPOT is that it has problems getting the satellites when in dark thick timber. It would be better if they made it with an external antenna like my GPS.

Carry a whistle. 3 whistles close together is a signal that you need help.

Last year, I took the NOLS Wilderness first aide course. American Red Cross also has the classes, but NOLS is better.

All these things may help put your family at ease.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

mtnmutt said:


> Yes, CO backcountry for hiking, backpacking, scouting and elk hunting.
> 
> For my family's piece of mind, I got a SPOT device that can send 2 preset custom messages and has a button for sending an SOS (911) to a national response. Each message includes lat/long. I also pay the extra fee to use the Track feature that sends my current location ever 10 minutes. I am frequently in no cell coverage or little cell coverage. Even when your cell shows no bars, a text message sometimes gets out. The new SPOT Connect can work with your cell phone to let you send dynamic messages. The SPOT is transmit only, not receive.
> 
> ...


Great advice!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I will hunt alone this year part of the time. Last year I hunted with my husband, he wanted to make sure I would be alright out in the woods. We have two farms we hunt, and on both I've never gotten lost after splitting up and then meeting up somewhere else. So he decided this year I could go it alone some. I love going with him, most other people would probably get on my nerves though (I'm a lone wolf type). I think it's great you wanting to go out alone.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

x3 on all the advice. Hunting alone can be a great experience, especially if you enjoy the solo time, like a lot of us seem to. I agree that safety is first, and I also try to do all the things that mtnmutt lists. Although I don't have a satellite phone, I leave a map for my husband marked in detail with where I'll be (or even think I might be), and where I'm likely to leave my car. 

Maybe you could ease your family into feeling comfortable with you hunting by yourself. Start with a 1/2 day out in the woods, then a full day, then perhaps a weekend? Although I can certainly understand your family's concern for your safety, I've rarely felt endangered in the woods. 

I hope all of this advice helps, and that you're able to take a solo trip soon!


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I hunt alone frequently but I am in MN. I really don't see many threats here however besides cold weather. Yes, every place has its random creepy people generally but I hunt in MN and it is pretty low-key, at least where I've been.
The one thing I've heard about Cali is that you could accidentally run into a weed farm run by the Cartel or a crazy methlab where someone might plausibly shoot you just for stumbling upon their operation. I know my BF's bro works out in Northern Cali where they survey the forests and stuff and this is something they are warned about and trained on, but this is totally thirdhand info. I think you would be better at gauging this risk than me.

If you are hunting on private land, however, I think your risks of running into this kind of craziness would be negligible. I guess it comes down to, how well do you know your land? Of course as mentioned above, communication means everything else.


----------



## Backwoodsgal (Jun 26, 2012)

I always hunt alone, not just bow hunting but all my hunting gun, bow or muzzleloader! granted i always let my husband know where i will be at and what stand i will be in. I feel a sence of accomplishment when i get out and do it all myself! so I say go for it, just make sure that someone knows where you are! good luck and trust me you will love the peace and serenity you will feel out there in the woods on a nice fall day sitting in the woods by yourself!:smile:


----------



## Uglysteve (Apr 29, 2012)

Depends on where you are. I used to hunt alone in Idaho in the tetons for whitetail and elk. I had a run-in with a cow moose who was with her baby. She was not happy and I was all alone. 


Steve


----------



## Tashaz (Jun 17, 2012)

I do not hunt but I am very happy to shoot alone. I find it a relaxing pursuit away from the mayhem of my every day.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Uglysteve said:


> Depends on where you are. I used to hunt alone in Idaho in the tetons for whitetail and elk. I had a run-in with a cow moose who was with her baby. She was not happy and I was all alone.
> 
> Steve


Steve has a point.

A month ago, a woman in Estes Park, CO was leaving her apartment when a mother cow elk knocked her over and stomped on her. The woman did nothing to provoke the attack. She was just leaving her building. The residents live with the elk in town all year long.

Moose on the other hand are much meaner than black bears (not grizzlies), elk and deer. I have encountered them but I was always able to keep a safe distance.

20+ year ago when Washington DC was the murder capital of the US, I was down in the city 2 nights a week walking the streets by myself. I feel much much safer walking alone in remote CO mountains than I ever did in DC. My lessons learned from DC was to always be aware of your surroundings and have a weapon at hand to defend yourself. In DC, I kept my car key jammed between 2 fingers and kept my head up, not ever tilting my head down.

In the CO mountains, I use 2 hiking poles which could be used to defend myself. They may also be used to make yourself look bigger if you encounter a mountain lion. For bear, you want to talk to the bear in a normal voice and try to go off at an angle but make sure you don't go in the direction of any cubs. For moose, absolutely find a tree to stand behind and try to get some distance but always keep one eye on any animal you encounter. Do not ever run.

I know some of this sounds scary, but if you go to your CA's wildlife site, it will likely give you tips on how to handle animal encounters. If you don't find it on your state's site, go to Colorado's division of parks and wildlife site.

Last year, I encountered a homeless man while scouting. The key is not to make yourself look like a victim. This is not 100% foolproof. When you encounter strangers do not give them information about yourself. Do not tell them you are out there alone. If you sense something is off, get out of there, but make sure you are aware of what is behind you.

After saying all this, you could not pay me to hunt in Southern CA. I am aware of the drug issues in the CA forests and have heard the stories. I would never ever hunt in Southern CA forest.

I would suggest that just prior to hunting season, you go walk those 800 acres with another person to make sure there aren't any people in those woods. If you can glass the area from above that will also help. For the roads, look for tire tracks that you think should not be there. I always look at the dirt roads where I park before I head into the woods and after I come out. I can tell if anyone has come to the area while I was out in the woods. It gives me an idea of how many other hunters may have been out that day.

Be aware and be safe.


----------



## abbaj (Jul 7, 2012)

I hunt alone a lot.

Many have touched on making sure people know where you are and when you should be back. In addition I ALWAYS carry my day pack as a minimum and carry knives, food, water, first aide, paracord, flashlight, head light, a full camel back, rain gear or at least a poncho and more stuff. In short, I want to be able to survive for 3 or 4 days if I break my leg and no one shows for a while. 

Out there by myself at one with nature is just about the best feeling in the whole world, I do not want spoil it being un prepared.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

I do not hunt alone. My Hubby and I go together( I am so lucky we both enjoy it!) and honestly i would be a little scared to hunt alone- because of weirdos, accidents or animals.
But that's just me. I would have to really think about it if I was at the mercy of other people's schedule, because it is so much fun I wouldn't want to miss out.
Definitely some good advice in this thread-- good question!
Susie
ps we have come across quite a few man-made "shelters" and would hate to come across them with occupants and me being alone. just creepy to me. YMMV


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Lots of good advice! Our place is 3 hours from home so my husband and I always make a weekend of hunting together . We don't hunt together, but are in the same woods . Our stands are about a 3/4 mile from each other.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

abbaj gave great advice that I totally forgot about. It is called the Ten Essential Systems.

I take all this whether I am on a popular hiking trail for a day hike or I am backpacking into remote Wilderness
Navigation - Map & Compass - please learn to read a map and use a compass - REI and other places have classes
Firestarter - matches protected from rain and dryer lint
Illumination - Headlight or flashlight
Extra Clothing - including rain gear, insulation layers and good warm hat
Hydration - Extra Water, water purifier
Nutrition - Extra Food
Repair kit and tools - knife, thread, duct tape, extra batteries for gadgets
First aid kit - know how to use the items in the kit
Sun Protection - sunglasses, sunscreen, sun hat
Emergency Shelter - space blanket and paracord or utility line will work


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I hunt alone bought a handgun as my hunting partner. I take my cell with me so if anything happens I call someone.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I hunt alone most of the time. I hunt our family farm and I'm not as well prepared as some have posted, someone knows which stand I'm in and when I will be back. I always have my cell and always wear my harness.


----------



## tkmorty (Jul 24, 2012)

I do hunt alone, not on quite as much acreage as you mentioned but I do hunt alone and I enjoy it. I always tell people where I am at and I always have my cell phone with me. The other rule we have is that if I am not back by a certain time my husband or sons call me and see where I am at or they come looking for me. If you are going to hunt alone tell someone where you are going and if you change that place text them or call them and let them know about that change so they know where you are.


----------



## pull-er-back (May 14, 2010)

I hunt alone often. It's hard to find a female to hunt with. My female friends that do hunt live out of state. 
My family hates when I go to camp alone but if I wait for someone I would never go.


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

I most always hunt alone, but I am blessed to have a female friend who lives nearby, who I hunt with on occasion. She is familiar with my property and I with hers, we know each others stand locations so if either of us needs a hand there is no guess work involved. I met her at a 3D shoot, I would recommend doing this in the off season, because even though us lady hunters are few and far between, that is a great way to meet others with similar interests. And like everyone else, my family also knows where I am and when to expect me back. 
I have sometimes texted my daughter to let her know that there are deer around me and I will be home later than expected. Rule #1-- stay off your phone so you have a battery when you need it lol!!


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I think that you are probably the most dangerous thing in the woods. I think your brother and father are well intentioned but kind of out of line. They know where you will be hunting, on the family place. It sounds like about 1.3 square miles. That is not huge, but certainly big enough to hunt. I don't think California has any bears or moose. The biggest predator that you would have to worry about would be a cougar or lowlife human. You are pretty well armed for either of them, but if it is legal there, I would carry some sort of hand gun incase you needed some serious self defense. Since it is your own private land, there should not be a lot of other hunters or other types hanging around. I think you can make an argument that hunting is not an especially, for you, dangerous operation. The worst part might be that you kill something. I always hated gutting and dragging out the animal. If I were you, I would call for some help with that. 

Good luck


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

If the terrain and distances are a cake walk, take gear to protect you from whatever game you can run into. The deer you hunt is something you cannot take down by hand even with 3 strong adults, bear / wolves / mountainlions / moose are all even worse. And don't forget that man is the most dangerous game.

If you have treacherous terrain or have to cover a lot of ground, going beyond day supplies is required, 10 essential system mentioned above is spot on. Yes it is a couple of pounds extra, but you'll simply die without it in a rather large range of unfortunate events.
(Not sure about that and want some inspiration? Watch the movie "127 hours")

Dedicated GPS trackers & SoS systems are great, mobile "family finder" apps are beneficial, but don't overlook the hardcopy to leave back home.

If you like peace and quiet, you can enjoy it with a partner. Get good local radio comms and stay those few miles apart. If something, anything happens, you are not suddenly on your own. Help at 20 min distance sure beats help at 3 hours drive away.


----------



## mn_medic (Jul 31, 2012)

I usually hunt alone (we usually have to take turns staying home with the kids). My husband always knows where I'm going & what time I plan on being back. I keep my phone on me as well as a CCW.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

A lot of great advice on here! I hunt alone a lot, but I have learned to carry spare batteries for my flashlights and for my GPS. You would be surprised that the sound of a whistle doesn't travel as far as you think (better than nothing - but don't count on it).


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Understand your situation.
I mostly hunt alone too for the same reasons...not enough gals that bow hunt.
But I do have a family to come home to, so here's what i do....
I've made a point to take them to the spots I hunt, like the tree stand locations, etc.
I never used to, but now carry a cell phone, just in case, and make sure I have extra equipment on hand, like headlamps, a load whistle and a space blanket.
If I don't come home by a certain time, the Calvary is on the way.

Also, I have a network of male hunters & friends who will come and help me get my animal out of the woods, if necessary.
Those golden hours, alone sitting in the stand, listening to nature is priceless and private. You don't have to compromise that, but at least take the precautions...just in case.


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

95% of the time i hunt alone. I use google maps and do a screen shot to send to my wife and a friend.


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I hunt alone quite a bit. I always call ether my day or my boyfriend and let him know where im going, usually not some where to crazy or hard to get to. I only go in places i have cell phone service and take my phone too. In places where we know there's bear i take my pistol too. I take my backpack with me to and it has extra flashlights and a little first aid kit, plus all my deer stuff incase i get one . Going alone takes some getting use to thou, i still get freaked out walking in the dark lol.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

My hunting buddy of 4 years, ( one of the guys that got me started) Got drunk one night and ran through our corn with his 4wheeler........ Trashed about a hole acre. not to mention did doughnuts in my clover plot. So This was the first year I went solo.


----------

